# Another fan of the Police (Michael Crook) Website News



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

An academy mate of mine passed along this website to me. Gotta love a site that advocates shooting cops in the head.

http://www.forsakethepolice.org

*Taken from the site:*_
"If you wish to kill a cop-- with the understanding such conduct is illegal-- and become a hero in the process, the best course of action is to aim for the head. They typically wear bulletproof vests...so aim for the head....always for the head. One shot is all it takes. But, if you're in New York State, killing a cop will get you the death penalty if the arrogant Gov. Pataki gets his way."
_

The website is brought to you by the author of http://www.citizensagainstthetroops.org/

* A quote from that site:*
_"The count of dead scumbags rises often. When the body count does rise, we celebrate American stupidity. Remember: A soldier who dies for his country still dies and another dude gets his bitch. We are citizens against the U.S. troops. Donald Rumsfeld is pledging that the number of troops in Iraq will be reduced, but does this mean that those scumbags will be kicked out of the military? Nope. They will continue to live the cushy life at the expense of the taxpayer. Over the holiday weekend, at least three scumbags died. Semper Cry!"_


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

Thought this guy fled the country or got killed? .....


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

He made fox news for his http://www.citizensagainstthetroops.org/ web site.

http://www.filecabi.net/video/MichaelCrook.htm
:up_yours:


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

Bad Link forgot the "l" at the end......

http://www.filecabi.net/video/MichaelCrook.html


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

I just emailed them my thought and this was thier response

_Big mistake mailing this from your work address. Pack your desk now, you'll need it by the time we're done with this HARRASSING E-MAIL._

Ohhh I'm so scared


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

i just watched that video:up:

why is this man allowed to stay breathing??


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

oxygen thief .............


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

I wonder if any of the things on his site violate his webhosting EULA? Anyone feel like giving his webhost a call? I bet instructing people on how to better kill cops would probably violate their agreement.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

They have a fake message from thier alledged webhost. I clicked the link that says they support the guys website and here is what they have posted in response.

GreenSoft Solutions, Inc. (GSI) has recently been sited by a fraudulent web site portraying one of our employees as a supporter of the site, and the content therein. GSI is NOT a supporter of this site, or any related site, and has no relationship, affiliation or control over this site. The authors of this site are not a customer, past or present, of GSI or any GSI affiliated organization.

We apologize for their misrepresentation of our views, or the views of any of our employees. We have refused to comply with any of the coercive tactics and requests of the authors when we demanded that all GSI references be removed from their site.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

I will not waste my time commenting on this creature, instead:

It sounds like this kid lives in the central NY area. That means he may, at some time, pass through our various jurisdictions on the way to a "Phish concert" or some other bolshy event at Amherst, Boston or Brown University. Remember his name and what he looks like. If God delivers him into your hand....


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

*FYI- Be careful* if you respond to his site at [email protected] l. This shit head Michael Crook is checking IP addresses or taking your name and if will turn your statement to his favor as mentioned above on the http://www.citizensagainstthetroops.org/ site. You have to flip his message around as people who says are supporters for him. He will then Google search you and add any information. 

The first person David Mertz has already notified the FBI because Michael Crook had tried to extort him to remove the message. And yes you will see him saying my statement that he alleges. Legal Consuel has been looked into, mark my words if we do sue him the money won would get seperated into two funds for fallen officers and soilders.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

Couldn't the ACLU do something about this? Does this not infringe on the civil liberties of the troops with this guy parading around saying that the cops and the troops need to die? This kid needs to die... he did get owned on FOXNEWS one day though... it was great!!


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

Great News: All of Michael Crook's website are shut down. If you don't know him Google his name there is plenty to read. There are a few photo's of him just incase he drives through our state.

Happy New Year to all, and stay safe.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

I kinda like the website I found when i clicked on the link


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

yeah that guy should be dropped off the back of a c130 in somalia. that country doesn'have a gov't he'd fit right in.
he should have been killed at birth. ofcourse this is the opinion of some1 who has been "_living the cushy life at the expense of the taxpayer"_


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

Well I just couldn't resist getting four domains for the low price of 20 bucks! Although they are questionable domains they will soon link to a really cool website....

The message on the infamous sites was in part fake. The hosting company (SMIS) is Michael Crook himself. I did a little research and called his bluff he has yet to respond to my last email. But the part about selling the domains for 20 bucks was legit. Within minutes the domains were transferred to my account on Namecheap.com.

I have edited the contact details and forwarded the domains to the main NEPN site (should take effect in about 24 hours)

Either way here is the new registrant information displayed by various whois services....

Domain ID109316462-LROR
Domain Name:FORSAKETHEPOLICE.ORG
Domain Name:FORSAKETHEFIREFIGHTERS.INFO
Domain Name:CITIZENSAGAINSTTHETROOPS.INFO
Domain Name:CITIZENSAGAINSTTHETROOPS.ORG
Created On:07-Dec-2005 23:04:09 UTC
Last Updated On:31-Dec-2005 02:17:59 UTC
Expiration Date:07-Dec-2006 23:04:09 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:eNom, Inc. (R39-LROR)
Status:TRANSFER PROHIBITED
Registrant ID8DA3CF9805500CB
Registrant Name:Gil Bechtel
Registrant Organization:MassCops
Registrant Street1.O. Box 794
Registrant Street2:
Registrant Street3:
Registrant City:Attleboro
Registrant State/Province:MA
Registrant Postal Code:02703
Registrant Country:US
Registrant Phone:+1.5084551220
Registrant Phone Ext.:
Registrant FAX:
Registrant FAX Ext.:
Registrant Email:[email protected]
Admin ID8DA3CF9805500CB
Admin Name:Gil Bechtel
Admin Organization:MassCops
Admin Street1.O. Box 794
Admin Street2:
Admin Street3:
Admin City:Attleboro
Admin State/Province:MA
Admin Postal Code:02703
Admin Country:US
Admin Phone:+1.5084551220
Admin Phone Ext.:
Admin FAX:
Admin FAX Ext.:
Admin Email:[email protected]
Tech ID8DA3CF9805500CB
Tech Name:Gil Bechtel
Tech Organization:MassCops
Tech Street1.O. Box 794
Tech Street2:
Tech Street3:
Tech City:Attleboro
Tech State/Province:MA
Tech Postal Code:02703
Tech Country:US
Tech Phone:+1.5084551220
Tech Phone Ext.:
Tech FAX:
Tech FAX Ext.:
Tech Email:[email protected]
Name ServerNS1.NAME-SERVICES.COM
Name ServerNS2.NAME-SERVICES.COM
Name ServerNS3.NAME-SERVICES.COM
Name ServerNS4.NAME-SERVICES.COM
Name ServerNS5.NAME-SERVICES.COM


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

This site is a MUST READ!!!

http://www.michaelcrooktalksoutofhisass.info/

Also good for a laugh.....

http://employmiketoday.info/


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

He still has a website up and is bashing the troops.

http://www.michaelcrook.com/

Here is a radio clip of him he is more disgusting here than on fox wants to spit on military widows.

http://media.michaelcrook.com/stevedc.mp3


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

LOL Here is an email from Crook.... Because I link to this site http://www.michaelcrooktalksoutofhisass.info/
-------------

Hello,

In regards to the link to the ass website, if I can ensure that the section on the blog that disses cops is removed, and that a promise of no advocation of cop-killing, or blanket insults of cops appears ever again on the blog, would you consider removing that link?
----------

My reply.........

You write this shit and then you expect a favor from a so called "pig"? If anything this "pig" will do all I can to promote http://www.michaelcrooktalksoutofhisass.info/. Hell I paid you $20 bucks and I can't stand you. Your a pathetic excuse for a human. knowing that imagine how much money I and the members of my sites would be willing to spend to bash you.

The transaction has been completed, it's a done deal move on.

One pig dead, one missing in New Jersey

Submitted by michaelcrook on Mon, 12/26/2005 - 4:42pm. Pigs

It's not a happy holiday weekend for the families of two pigs in New Jersey.

One's already dead, and the other is missing, and presumed to be dead.

This all happened in Jersey City, when the emergency truck they were riding in plunged into the Hackensack River, after they had placed flares to warn drivers that the bridge's warning system was not working properly.

Oops. Well, that's what you get for abusing the law, piggies.

Ironically, the mayor said, they died as a result of something they were trying to prevent. The gate hadn't been working because a car plowed into it days earlier.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Listen up, pigs: Trooper gets pwned after making traffic stop

Submitted by michaelcrook on Mon, 12/12/2005 - 1:08pm. Pigs

Anyone with common sense knows that the best way to kill a cop is to aim for the head...most of them wear bulletproof vests and such. Just aim for the head, blam-o, and then run like hell. Pigs of a feather tend to stick up for each other.

That said, a Pennsylvania State Trooper, Cpl. Joseph Pokorny, who was not wearing a vest was blown away when he made a traffic stop. It seems he tried to save his own pitiful life, but failed, with several holes in his chest.

That's what you get for being a pig.

It seems fair to me-- interrupt some innocent motorist's day, and pay for it.

He was twice divorced, and leaves behind two teenage kids. So sad, too bad.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quick! Kill a cop before it warrants the death penalty!

Submitted by michaelcrook on Sat, 12/17/2005 - 9:49am. Pigs

Okay, okay...so don't go killing a pig, because that would be illegal. But that's the only thing I see wrong with it.

It should be obvious that I hate cops. Hell, I founded Forsake The Police this year, among numerous other truth-bringing websites.

Well, New York State's Gov. George Pataki, whose personal interests (home, vehicle) are insured by St. Paul Travelers Insurance, wants to reinstate the death penalty for America's heroes: those who kill cops.

This, after the outrage that came as a result of a NYC police officer's death during a traffic stop. Gee, he died just like some pig in Pennsylvania.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

NYPD officer pwned by criminal

Submitted by michaelcrook on Mon, 11/28/2005 - 7:04pm. Pigs

It's another case of a dumb officer who wasn't watching his six.

A Brooklyn cop is dead after being shot as a result of a chase he started.

Ironically, the pig in question was wearing a bulletproof vest, but he was shot in such a way that the bullet missed the vest by about a quarter inch.

Talk about pwned.

Maybe someone should replace the standard Amazing Grace (which is nothing more than a brainwashing attempt against slavery) with Let The Bodies Hit Th e Floor.

Pwnage Scale Says: 8 out of 10

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I haven't really been keeping up with this thread, but I just visited his blog (CLICK HERE) and saw this at the top of the page: "Coming soon: A new anti-cop site personally endorsed by Gil Bechtel of Massachusetts."

Looks like Gil made a new friend!  We can add this dude to the List of Fame in the Masscops Hall of Psychos.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

From The Scumbag Site

Michael Crook Talks
"Hopefully people who hate you will stop acting like stupid ignorant two year olds- they will realize what a complete hero you really are. Our company fully supports your cause."- David Mertz, Lenexa, KS; Director of Compliance Services at GSI Hosting www.gsihosting.com-Phone 816.222.1230; Cell: 913.706.4217; Home: (913) 888-1028

"Those who don't like you should get a life! We, in the Security Dept. of Brigham and Women's Hospital support you in your stance. I enjoy visting your sites on company time. My employer agrees with me. Those who have a problem with that can call me at 617-732-6565!"- Peter "I'm In Charge" Moisakis, of Partners Healthcare. [email protected].

Coming soon: A new, harsher, more vivid anti-cop site personally endorsed by Gil Bechtel of NEPN in MA.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

They have a fake message from thier alledged webhost. I clicked the link that says they support the guys website and here is what they have posted in response.

GreenSoft Solutions, Inc. (GSI) has recently been sited by a fraudulent web site portraying one of our employees as a supporter of the site, and the content therein. GSI is NOT a supporter of this site, or any related site, and has no relationship, affiliation or control over this site. The authors of this site are not a customer, past or present, of GSI or any GSI affiliated organization.

We apologize for their misrepresentation of our views, or the views of any of our employees. We have refused to comply with any of the coercive tactics and requests of the authors when we demanded that all GSI references be removed from their site.


kwflatbed said:


> From The Scumbag Site
> 
> Michael Crook Talks
> "Hopefully people who hate you will stop acting like stupid ignorant two year olds- they will realize what a complete hero you really are. Our company fully supports your cause."- David Mertz, Lenexa, KS; Director of Compliance Services at GSI Hosting www.gsihosting.com-Phone 816.222.1230; Cell: 913.706.4217; Home: (913) 888-1028
> ...


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

Great job Gil! I'm sure there are more than a few vets and thier families who will appreciate what you did!

:t:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Law-suit! Law-suit! Law-suit! :jump: 

Does anyone else find it extremely ironic that his last name is "Crook?"


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The nut is now claiming that I paid not 20 bucks for the domains but 2000 bucks.... he is nuts and he was kind enough to post my home address with a link to mapquest......

Anyone know of anyone else suing him, maybe I can save a few bucks and jump on somebodies bandwagon.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Jumpin' Jesus Jehosaphat! :-/ 

As many nutbags as I seem to attract, you always get the cream of the crop! Like you always say to me, "Only YOU, Gil..." :NO:


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

Gil you should PM me some time. I can fill you in.


----------



## eagle35 (Dec 25, 2005)

They are fanny bandits like gang members. Big talkers.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Gil you should call Dewey, Cheatum and Howe...I heard they're pretty good....But in all seriousness...sue the bastard for all he's worth.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

That would be about the amount of spare change I have in my pocket right now. The shit bag is dirt poor based on the information I have found out about him on the net.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I wouldnt sweat it, no one reads that site anyways except those who hate the poor little fella. 

It's kind of sad that he made fun of your wife's name...I think hes just bummin' that he's still a virgin.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

:L: That's great!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Gil, you did a great job on the www.nepn.net site. Awesome updates!

By the way, whoever had the "R" rated chat conversation was the BEST! :L:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

zzz


----------



## Flavor Flav! (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Another fan of the Police*

Looks like God already blessed this beater with a couple of black eyes! What a looker!



dcs2244 said:


> I will not waste my time commenting on this creature, instead:
> 
> It sounds like this kid lives in the central NY area. That means he may, at some time, pass through our various jurisdictions on the way to a "Phish concert" or some other bolshy event at Amherst, Boston or Brown University. Remember his name and what he looks like. If God delivers him into your hand....


----------

